# Sponsors that will ship across canada



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I know what it's like to be in a smaller town which does not have a good selection of fish stuff or maybe you have no local fish stores what so ever.
So i have decided to start this sticky thread so maybe sponsors can let us know if they DO ship, where they ship, how much is shipping.. what they will ship and what they will not ship.

AngelFins - They ship aquarium supplies and fish all across Canada. Please visit their website for more info http://angelfins.ca/

aQ.LED - All of their LED fixtures can be shipped anywhere in North America. Shipping info can be found on their website http://www.aq-led.com/

AquaSafe - Worldwide shipping. For more info please see their website http://www.aquasafecanada.com/

Canadian Aquatics - They ship livestock, equipment, and supplies Canada wide. You can pm *charles* or *Mykiss* (Pat) and/or view their website for more info http://www.canadianaquatics.com/

Canadian Aqua Farm - Canada wide shipping is available on all of their stock. You can pm *Canadian_Aqua_Farm* (Rick) and/or view their website for more info http://stores.canadianaquafarm.com/StoreFront.bok

FairDeals - Shipping is available. Please pm *fairdeal* (Harold) for more info.

Fragbox - They ship their coral frags across Canada. For more info please view their website http://fragbox.ca/

J&L Aquatics - They ship livestock, equipment, and supplies Canada wide. For more info please see their website http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php

The UnderWater Collection - Shipping is available. Please pm *The UnderWater Collection* for more info. Some species cannot be shipped due to the risks and that will be at their discretion. Their website is under development.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I know you're out in Chilliwack so it's good to have companies that will ship to you. I think it would be good to have names of companies that will ship from back east. I'm interested in fish.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

i'm interested in tubifex & blackworms, ... plenty of options in the US, canada not so much.
Canadian aquatics is the only canadian company i've come across that deals with live blackworms
i have not come across anyone in canada that has tubifex worms  (or any daphnia other than Magna - which is huge for daphnia)

when i'm ready that's an order i am going to make


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I've personally dealt with ordering both equipment and livestock from J&L and can't fault them at all. Excellent price and quality, at least 30% cheaper on livestock to what I can get locally (Kelowna). Customer service by email was great and timely. Also given they I was just starting out I was even given useful advice. Which cost them a couple of dollars in sales but worked out better for my system. I'm looking forward to my next build so I can order more!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

My brotherinlaw regularly buys from J&L and he's in Ft Macloed Alberta and its cheaper shipped than to head to Calgary and shop around and the quality is always topnotch


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

*I've updated the list of sponsors who ship.*

I'm sorry if I've missed any of the other sponsors who ship. If I have please pm me and I'll add them to the list. If any of the sponsors listed would like me to change their info they can pm me as well.


----------

